# What a Great Day



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iJT-qr7eM0&feature=g-upl


----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

nice! That was easier than the one I did Wed. Next swarm call I get I'm taking video.


----------



## Two_cyl (Mar 26, 2012)

That place sure looks familiar. 

BTW Great letter in the paper I looked it up. I felt the same way about that story. People at work were asking me what I thought about it.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

> Next swarm call I get I'm taking video


It's a must! 

Two....Thanks, I just could let that one go.


----------



## Two_cyl (Mar 26, 2012)

I am scared to video anything I do. I am liable to wind up on one of those shows where they show the idiot getting hurt or worse doing something stupid. opcorn:


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Here's my NasalSponge method.










This turned out to be very handy. Sure beats setting stuff on the ground. The green color I had long before though.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Awesome, I take that thing with me everywhere I work bees and green is good!


----------

